# 155/80/13 WW IN-STOCK $196.00 A SET



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsdown: no brownstars


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Erika CCE said:


>


Who manufactures this off brand Futura?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Who manufactures this off brand Futura?





BIGJOE619 said:


> :thumbsdown: no brownstars


I don't know who manufactures them but I have been selling lots of them and haven't had a problem. BIGJOE619 If you want to pay more I can also sell you the Uniroyals your choice


----------



## big tony (Apr 9, 2013)

How much shipped to 93274


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

milestar white wall sux ass once they turn brown u cant get em white again


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

big tony said:


> How much shipped to 93274


*PM SENT!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Coupe's and Z's said:


> milestar white wall sux ass once they turn brown u cant get em white again


*
:facepalm:AGAIN! I also have 155-80-13 Uniroyal for $280.00 a set. YOUR CHOICE *


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Any pics of the uniroyal set?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

total price shipped to Utah 84084?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

price to 76548


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> price to 76548





UCETAH said:


> total price shipped to Utah 84084?


*
PM SENT! *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_For a total price with freight, please post your zip code here and also let me know if it's a business or residential so I can give you a more exact price  thanks_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

raiderhater719 said:


> Any pics of the uniroyal set?


*Here's a pic of the 155-80-13 WW Uniroyal Tire*


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

Coupe's and Z's said:


> milestar white wall sux ass once they turn brown u cant get em white again


say's ceaser estaban garcia


----------



## shockker559 (Aug 19, 2010)

Good price would like to see one mounted


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

shockker559 said:


> Good price would like to see one mounted


*Very good price! *


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

For those of u loOkin for tires 155/80/13 uniroyals. You can go to www.tirebuyer.com order them for $236 a set and its free shipping to your door. Call when u order ask them If they have any promos going on and if not they will still offer u %5 off ur total. Ive order bout 5 sets for myself and friends in the last year and they always get to my door in bout 3 days. Just FYI


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnnn dog u stepped all over his dick


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> For those of u loOkin for tires 155/80/13 uniroyals. You can go to www.tirebuyer.com order them for $236 a set and its free shipping to your door. Call when u order ask them If they have any promos going on and if not they will still offer u %5 off ur total. Ive order bout 5 sets for myself and friends in the last year and they always get to my door in bout 3 days. Just FYI


I guess you are right, I'm gonna take care of that and hopefully I will be able to match or even beat that price!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnnn dog u stepped all over his dick


 :werd:


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Not trying to step on anyones toes just trying to look out for all riders. Money tight for some people and even if the save 50 bucks. Thats 50 more they can put in the gas tank.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Not trying to step on anyones toes just trying to look out for all riders. Money tight for some people and even if the save 50 bucks. Thats 50 more they can put in the gas tank.


I hear you, we are not trying to rip off anybody either:no:. We are being able to get the Milestar tires for a very good deal and we are trying to sell them as well for a good price to the public!:thumbsup: 
Like I said I will check what's going on with the uniroyals and I will try my best to sell them for the same or even better price, we'll see what happens...


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_Just got in about 20 more sets of those 155-80-13WW Milestar _


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I haven't rode mine much but mine haven't turned brown yet done had em for 3-4 months now.. *knocks on wood* if ya'll can get those uniroyals cheaper they're the best tire out there to me for the street driven lowrider.They're not quite as skinny as a cornell but they wear ride and hold up great, can't speak for the brownstars just yet.. but they seem legit so far..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Oh yeah here's the milestar mounted..







Here's the Uniroyal mounted..


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Oh yeah here's the milestar mounted..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pictures and your post! I am working on the price for the uniroyals, hopefully I will get an answer for ya' today!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Oh yeah here's the milestar mounted..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COuld post a bigger pic of the Milestar mounted please?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Here you go! I just got a truck of these tires again and had a couple of sets I had to mount!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Erika, I may need a set if tires mounted the day before Back Bumper Bash. The main CCE building is where I need to come right?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

OGJordan said:


> Hey Erika, I may need a set if tires mounted the day before Back Bumper Bash. The main CCE building is where I need to come right?


_Great! Yes that will work and please let me know if your coming for sure so I can put a set of those tires to the side, they sell quick! Call me if you have questions (502) 969-7600 ext. 405_


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks. I've got a set of discontinued tires here waiting though. I'm just not sure when my wheels will arrive, it may be too late for me to find a local person to put 13s on.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

OGJordan said:


> Thanks. I've got a set of discontinued tires here waiting though. I'm just not sure when my wheels will arrive, it may be too late for me to find a local person to put 13s on.


Just let me know then!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

I jus got set of uniroyals at americas tires. For 223.50 out the door. They beat anybodies advertised prices. Show them the tirebuyer.com ad and they beat it. Got 2 sets for 447.00 out the door carry out.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

E DUB said:


> I jus got set of uniroyals at americas tires. For 223.50 out the door. They beat anybodies advertised prices. Show them the tirebuyer.com ad and they beat it. Got 2 sets for 447.00 out the door carry out.



American Tire only sales to wholesalers so unless you have an account with them they won't sale to you! If anybody was to come to our store I will be able to sell the tires for a pretty good deal too. Tirebuyer is a division of ATD so they're really not beating anybodies price...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGJ77MC said:


> For those of u loOkin for tires 155/80/13 uniroyals. You can go to www.tirebuyer.com order them for $236 a set and its free shipping to your door. Call when u order ask them If they have any promos going on and if not they will still offer u %5 off ur total. Ive order bout 5 sets for myself and friends in the last year and they always get to my door in bout 3 days. Just FYI


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

Americas tires is not a wholesale. Ther a tire store all over the place. Also known as discount tires. And how are u gona say ther not beating anybodies price. Do u got a set of uniroyal cheaper than 223.00 out the door


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

E DUB said:


> Americas tires is not a wholesale. Ther a tire store all over the place. Also known as discount tires. And how are u gona say ther not beating anybodies price. Do u got a set of uniroyal cheaper than 223.00 out the door


If you were to come to the store and pick them up then yes I could match their price!


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

I cant do that. Im in northern cali. But thats good for the people in ur area


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt* :thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

:barf:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Trying to get set up and get different brands of 155-80-13WW stay tuned


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> For those of u loOkin for tires 155/80/13 uniroyals. You can go to www.tirebuyer.com order them for $236 a set and its free shipping to your door. Call when u order ask them If they have any promos going on and if not they will still offer u %5 off ur total. Ive order bout 5 sets for myself and friends in the last year and they always get to my door in bout 3 days. Just FYI


Nothing on that website but black walls


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

edelmiro13 said:


> Nothing on that website but black walls


X2 i thought it was just my comp or something but i guess they dryin up too? hno:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> X2 i thought it was just my comp or something but i guess they dryin up too? hno:


I even went to discount tire this morning they couldn't find a set of tiger paws in the whole country they had millstars or whatever there called and they are way more than what CCE is charging for them way over 200 for a set


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

yea its a trip. prices all over the place with these brownstars. In Long beach area cali, stopped by a place and asked how much for a wheel this size, they took a look and pulled a brownstar and said $85 :wow:

In San Diego, one shop sells the brownstar for $75 and another shop slings em for less :facepalm:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

I still got lots of those tires available, I already sold all 50 I got on my last shipment but I am getting more in within the next day or two. Please let me know if ya' need any! *$196.00 a set plus freight* (usually about $50.00 per set)


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Erika CCE said:


> *ttt*


Hey Erika .... How Much for a set to CAli 93101..... :thumbsup::drama:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Hey Erika .... How Much for a set to CAli 93101..... :thumbsup::drama:


*I will contact my warehouse in NV in a few hours and get back to you ASAP! Thanks!*


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

:drama::drama::x::x:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

85CandyCutyy said:


> :drama::drama::x::x:


*Shipping cost is $55.00 for all 4 pcs. Your total will be $251.00 Please let me know if you have any questions or need to order!*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Free shipping over $500? lol


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Free shipping over $500? lol


_Excluding wheels & tires lol! I can't do free shipping on these tires at least not for that price... but good try_:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Erika CCE said:


> _Great! Yes that will work and please let me know if your coming for sure so I can put a set of those tires to the side, they sell quick! Call me if you have questions (502) 969-7600 ext. 405_


So my wheels just now shipped, so I'll definitely be stopping by next Fri (May 24th) to get my tires mounted. Any idea how quickly they can take care of me? I'll be driving about 7 hrs in for the cruise/picnic, trying to get everything taken care of.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

OGJordan said:


> So my wheels just now shipped, so I'll definitely be stopping by next Fri (May 24th) to get my tires mounted. Any idea how quickly they can take care of me? I'll be driving about 7 hrs in for the cruise/picnic, trying to get everything taken care of.


_What day are you gonna be here? Let me know!_


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll be in Friday afternoon. Prob 2-3 ish.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

OGJordan said:


> I'll be in Friday afternoon. Prob 2-3 ish.


.

_Sounds good! I will make sure we have 4 tires waiting for you!_


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I have the tires. Just need them mounted. Not too many people in Mississippi know how to mount 155/80 on 13x7.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

OGJordan said:


> I have the tires. Just need them mounted. Not too many people in Mississippi know how to mount 155/80 on 13x7.


_Oh ok, no problem! Well, we will be here until 6:00pm so just be here around 4 or 4:30 and we will get you going!_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_We just got in a truck full of them again! 155-80-13 WW Milestar only $196.00 plus shipping. PM me or just post your zip code if you need to get a quote with the total cost._


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_ttt_


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

How much shipped to 38023,north of Memphis,Tn. And how do I go about paying?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TAYLORMADE said:


> How much shipped to 38023,north of Memphis,Tn. And how do I go about paying?


_Shipping cost is $60.00 The total cost is $256.00 You can pay with a credit card, western union or money order. Please let me know if you have any more questions, thanks!_


----------



## 85pinknpurpbox (Feb 1, 2012)

Erika CCE said:


> _We just got in a truck full of them again! 155-80-13 WW Milestar only $196.00 plus shipping. PM me or just post your zip code if you need to get a quote with the total cost._


 50315 residence


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

85pinknpurpbox said:


> 50315 residence


Shipping is also $60.00 for you! TOTAL cost will be $256.00 Let me know if you need them


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

So to tex it will be 256 ship


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

dirty dan said:


> So to tex it will be 256 ship


Yes it will! Let me know if you need them, they sell fast.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Got me in and out no problems. Thanks!


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

So just milestars is what you carry for 155/80/13 ww?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Only 155/80 left man.


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

how much a set shipped to Salt lake city utah 84123


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

OGJordan said:


> Got me in and out no problems. Thanks!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

~87Limited~ said:


> So just milestars is what you carry for 155/80/13 ww?


*Yes, for now that is the only brand I can get a hold of. As soon as they get back in-stock the uniroyals I will post them here too! *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

8~Zero~1 said:


> how much a set shipped to Salt lake city utah 84123


_I will get you the price in a few, I have to wait until my west coast store opens! _


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

~87Limited~ said:


> So just milestars is what you carry for 155/80/13 ww?


any signs of browning yet?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

8~Zero~1 said:


> how much a set shipped to Salt lake city utah 84123


Check ur messages please!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Waiting on another truck full of tires!!! Yes we still have some in-stock but we are getting more in since they sell pretty fast :thumbsup: Go ahead and get your quote with shipping today, just post your zip code and I will get the cost within a few minutes, thanks!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*New COOL CARS shirts!!! $19.95 ea.
**















*
​


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Erika CCE said:


> Trying to get set up and get different brands of 155-80-13WW stay tuned


So can you get different brands and if so which brands?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

84regal said:


> So can you get different brands and if so which brands?


Seems like the only other brand I could get is on back order  They will let me know as soon as they get them again in-stock but they said it will be a while. (Uniroyal)


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Just got 2 pallets in today! 155-80-13WW Milestar $196.00 plus shipping!*


----------



## csolis (Aug 9, 2011)

What's price shipped to nebraska


----------



## str8upgee (May 10, 2013)

Price shipped to 90723?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

csolis said:


> What's price shipped to nebraska


Send me the city and zip code so I can get you a quote please!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

str8upgee said:


> Price shipped to 90723?


Shipping to Cali is about $60.00 let me know!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

[h=5]CCE EQUIPPED! This beauty features our 10-5300 Air Kit 3/8 FBSS and 13" black dish wire wheels with 155-80-13WW.[/h]


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

how much shipped to 45013, thanks


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Price shipped to 72542?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Are ya' looking for a set of tires or individuals? Please lmk so I can get you the shipping quote!


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Any in size 14 to houston77033


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

how much shipped to 30157? did u ever get the Uniroyal price mach?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

jjfrom713 said:


> Any in size 14 to houston77033


The only 14" WW tire I can get is the 185-70-14WW they are $70.00ea plus the freight!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

DUB562 said:


> how much shipped to 30157? did u ever get the Uniroyal price mach?


Shipping to GA will be about 55-60 for the set. No, seems like I can't even get a hold of the uniroyal tires anymore. According to my tire distributor they are national back order:thumbsdown:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Erika CCE said:


> The only 14" WW tire I can get is the 185 70-14WW they are $70.00ea plus the freight![?/QUOTE]OK so that's what 300 bucks.
> !Ate they in stock pm


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

what about 14's


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

75HouseofGlass said:


> what about 14's


*14's I can only get 185-70-14WW $70.00ea*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Still riding these tires. been 3 wheeling and everything now I know a lot of ppl complain about em trunign brown however.... DO NOT PU TTIRE SHEEN ON THESE TIRES!!!!! That's whats turning em brown all fast.. Had mine since feb and they're still pearly white so far..


----------



## Broly (Sep 18, 2012)

Take a closer picture and we'll take your word for it :roflmao:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Still riding these tires. been 3 wheeling and everything now I know a lot of ppl complain about em trunign brown however.... DO NOT PU TTIRE SHEEN ON THESE TIRES!!!!! That's whats turning em brown all fast.. Had mine since feb and they're still pearly white so far..


_Thanks for sharing this pic!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Broly said:


> Take a closer picture and we'll take your word for it :roflmao:


:facepalm:*How many sets are you buying if he takes a closer picture?*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Broly said:


> Take a closer picture and we'll take your word for it :roflmao:


 I'll take that bet. 4th of july so I'm off th enext 2 days think I can accomadate you.. Even though you're a superhero with no lowrider.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Or better yet, heres one from a few days before that where I was driving my lolo in the rain.. Sorta like I'm doing today..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

13x7 72 spoke D's and Milestars in the rain...


----------



## Broly (Sep 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: looks good. Thought it was funny that you mentioned white walls stay clean but took a picture from down the block. :biggrin:

Maybe one day I too will have a car :tears:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Broly said:


> :thumbsup: looks good. Thought it was funny that you mentioned white walls stay clean but took a picture from down the block. :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe one day I too will have a car :tears:


 Naw took the pic from the porch... Save ya lunch monies, keep a LEGAL hustle you'll have and keep a lot of cool stuff.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> 13x7 72 spoke D's and Milestars in the rain...


*Thanks  Nice ride BTW:thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Anyone been successful at keeping the whitewalls,white on these tires?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

~87Limited~ said:


> Anyone been successful at keeping the whitewalls,white on these tires?


I haven't had anybody complaining about it....


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

DON'T FORGET WE HAVE 2 LOCATIONS
*LOUSIVILLE, KY & HENDERON, NV.*
FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE, WE KEEP THESE TIRES ON BOTH PLACES. 
FELL FREE TO CONTACT ME IF YOU NEED SHIPPING QUOTES! 
888-266-5969 EXT. 405 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Erika CCE said:


> I haven't had anybody complaining about it....


 You're crazy then. lolz Erbody's big deal with these is that they turn brown, or they'd b ethe hottest selling lowrider tire on the planet right now. I haven't cleaned my rims/tires in like 4 weeks just to see what it'll do, they're nice a yellow/brown right now, I'll use my method to clean em up (they've been this color b4 and come clean) and see if it works. I'll show pics of before and after long as theres no probs. they come clean ertime since February and my car sits outside couldn't imagine em not this time.. I use an sos pad, westley's bleach white and for the black scuffed spots a nail file..


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Don't forget Pre-registration ends August 1st 2013. You can register at the store and pay then or just call us and we will be happy to assist you! (502) 969-7600 or 888-266-5969 ext. 405 Erika 








*


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

whats the ticket on a set of 155 80 milestars to 64055


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

TTT for Milestars.....:barf:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

iixxvmmii said:


> whats the ticket on a set of 155 80 milestars to 64055


_Shipping cost is $50.00 Your total cost is $246.00 shipped to the door! Let me know _:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

YES WE STILL HAVE PLENTY OF THEM AVAILABLE IN OUR STORE!!! 
_*$49.00ea. plus shipping!*_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*








*
WOW!! We we have a long week ahead of us!!! We would like to thank everybody for the support we have received so far in the journey in bringing _*Southern Showdown X (SSX)*_ back to the circuit! We hope to have a fun & exciting show as they always have been!! Can't wait until THIS weekend!!!
*







* ​


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Can I get a quote for the 155 80 13
Shipped to 70131 please


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

blazer78 said:


> Can I get a quote for the 155 80 13
> Shipped to 70131 please


*Shipping to LA will be about $60.00 LMK if you need to order them! *


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok I will thanks


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_WHAT: SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN CAR SHOW X
WHEN: THIS WEEKEND (AUGUST 10 & 11, 2013)
WHERE: WATERFRONT PARK (DOWNTOWN LOUISVILLE)
TIME: SATURDAY 10-6 SUNDAY 11-5 
*DON'T MISS OUT THIS GRAND EVENT*
SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE __
_


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you get the "New Milestars" ?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> Can you get the "New Milestars" ?


_NEW MILESTAR? I can get the Milestar but I don't know if your talking about the same brand..._


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/372408-new-style-milestars.html


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Coupe's and Z's said:


> milestar white wall sux ass once they turn brown u cant get em white again


thats not true homie ....the white comes back easy


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/372408-new-style-milestars.html


Okay, here's a picture of the ones I got! I went to the link you posted and to me it looks like the "NEW STYLE" what do you think?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Uniroyal* $69.00ea









*Milestar* $49.00ea

























​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

HURRY UP AND GET YOUR TIRES TODAY! 
155-80-13 MILESTAR $196.00set (Over 50pcs in-stock)
155-80-13 UNIROYAL $276.00set Over 20pcs in-stock)
888-266-5969 ext.405


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_WE WILL BE CLOSED ON MONDAY FOR LABOR DAY! HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND! _
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Because you guys ask for them, *NEW STYLE MILESTAR* 155/80/13 are already on order and will be here by the end of the week! We are taking pre-orders, go ahead and call us today 
888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## 432RIDAZ (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a set that r 165-80-13 on my blazer for almost a yr and haven't turned brown


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

How much shipped to 91910


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

R_Cisco_O said:


> How much shipped to 91910


I need to know what city that is and I will give you the shipping cost in a few hours! I have to wait until my west coast store opens :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Erika CCE said:


> I need to know what city that is and I will give you the shipping cost in a few hours! I have to wait until my west coast store opens :thumbsup:



I messaged you the total price with shipping already, please let me know if you need to order them, thanks!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

How much to 33801 flat homie


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

chevy85-94 said:


> How much to 33801 flat homie


Shipping cost is $60.00 your total will be $256.00 Please let me know if you need them, thanks!


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

Do you have anymore sets of the uniroyal ?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Slow low 65 said:


> Do you have anymore sets of the uniroyal ?


Yes I do, I have a few sets available of the uniroyals, let me know if you need to order some!


----------



## "Bluesuasive68" (Jan 26, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Damnnn dog u stepped all over his dick


That shit was gutts homie lol


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Don't forget we have 2 locations NEVADA & KENTUCKY for faster shipping service. Please let me know if you have any questions or need quotes, you can also pick up the tires at any of these stores :thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

If you buy 8 or more tires you can get an extra discount! For questions or pricing please call *(888) 266-5969 *


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Erika CCE said:


> If you buy 8 or more tires you can get an extra discount! For questions or pricing please call *(888) 266-5969 *


uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Whats the shipping on either of these for a set to 35806? Also, are these ok to hop on?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

1SIKMAG said:


> Whats the shipping on either of these for a set to 35806? Also, are these ok to hop on?


*
Shipping cost in $50.00 Your total price for 4 tires will be $246.00!*


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Shipping cost in $50.00 Your total price for 4 tires will be $246.00!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## monte87carlo (Jun 6, 2012)

How much for a set shipped to 93304


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

monte87carlo said:


> How much for a set shipped to 93304


*Shipping cost 60.00 let me know!*


----------



## MAKBLEGIT (Mar 27, 2011)

this are always in stock ?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Time to replace your WW tires? Give me a call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 
155/80/13WW $49.00ea
185/70/14WW $69.00ea*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*-13 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped
w/tires 155/80/13WW **(MOUNTED & BALANCED)** $999.00 shipped!

*
*-14 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped
w/tires 175/70/14WW (NOT MOUNTED) $1,149.00 shipped!

WHEELS INCLUDE:
4- KNOCK OFF'S
4- ADAPTERS
1- KNOCK OFF TOOL*


----------

